# General > Photography >  my first attempt

## boxer



----------


## upolian

good photos there :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

I like your choice of subject and composition but I don't feel the b&w does anything for them especially the sheep photo as that looks a bit washed out, I would prefer to see colour, good 1st attempts though  ::

----------


## boxer

hi thanks im not sure how to change them as thats them straight off the camera i have the cows in colour i will post it

----------


## boxer



----------


## dragonfly

thats nice, love highland cattle!

its easier to take in colour and then to convert to b&w, rather than just take without colour

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Very nice shots,a wee contrast boost would help to make the sheep stand out more but other than that excellent first shots.

----------


## Kenn

Like the battered caterpillar tractor, also have a soft spot for Highland Cattle.

----------


## boxer

thanks to all for the comments

----------


## boxer

this is b4

and after

----------


## upolian

i see your making use oh the program lad :Wink: 

big difference in the photos there  :Grin:

----------

